
Argument: React is killing Angular - fatiherikli
http://en.arguman.org/react-is-killing-angular
======
kitwalker12
didn't look into the discussion as they are difficult to compare. One provides
an MVC and one is mainly the view.

But really liked arguman.org itself. great idea

